# Feeder tipps für Anfänger



## Kleiner-Zander (30. Dezember 2007)

konnt ihr mir mal ein paar tipps zum feedern im Fluss (weser) und Teich/kiesloch verraten.

(montagen,bester köder...)

BESTE JAHRESZEIT ZUM FEEDERN ???

mfg

kleiner-zander


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Feeder tipps für Anfänger*

Nix für ungut - das wurde hier schon 1000x erklärt. Nutze mal die "Suche"- Funktion.
Da bekommst du Seitenweise Tipps im Bereich feedern.

Ganz wichtig: Stelle deine Fragen nicht so allgemein, je mehr du Info`s  (Strömung, Tiefe, bevorzugte Fischart) angibst, desto schneller und detailierter kommst du an die gewünschten Informationen! 

Ebenfalls wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn du sagst ob du wie weit du mit deiner Angelei bist (Anfänger/Fortgeschrittener/Profi.)

Wie gesagt, nicht sauer sein wg. meinem Posting... Ich stehe dir auch gerne via Pm/E-Mail für Antworten zur Verfügung.


----------



## feederangler (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feeder tipps für Anfänger*

Benutz erst mal den untenstehenden Link.


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feeder tipps für Anfänger*

@ feederangler

Danke für den hilfreichenden Link !!!


----------



## borchi (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feeder tipps für Anfänger*

auf der Seite www.champions-team.de wurde gerade eine kleine Serie zum Feederangeln veröffentlicht. Werfe doch mal einen Blick auf diese, sie könnte ganz hilfreich sein.


----------

